# Stuffed pickles



## luckytrim (Aug 2, 2008)

STUFFED PICKLES

cut a dozen 3-TO-4 1/2" (or larger) kosher dill pickles in half length-wise.  
using an apple corer or small sharp knife cut a furrow wedge to remove the seed bed, making the furrow starting from 1/2 inch from one end to within 1/2 inch of the other. Be careful not to cut through the bottom of the pickle.
discard seeds. lay pickles cut-side down on a paper towel to drain.


put one (8 oz.) brick cream cheese into a small bowl and allow to soften  
 
Combine 3 TBL Vidalia onion relish 
1 1/2 TBL chopped pimento
3 TBL Chow-Chow, hot or mild, your choice
2 TBL mushrooms, chopped
in a sieve or small mesh colander and drain well. Chop the drained relish mixture finely and allow to drain once more.
 
Combine the relish mixture and the cream cheese. 
Add 1 tsp. Cracked black pepper (optional) or to taste, and blend well with a fork
Fill each pickle cavity with some of the spread, mounding slightly and covering
the cut surface of the pickle.
Cut each stuffed pickle in half on the diagonal, or cut into bite-sized pieces, depending on the length of your pickles. 
Spear each piece with a toothpick and arrange on a serving plate.


----------



## QSis (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh, I'm all OVER this one, lucky!!!  

The title caught my eye and I love the concept!  I'm thinking of other stuffing ideas, too, like tuna salad, minced ham and cheese, lil' weiners, etc.

Thanks!

Lee


----------

